# colonoscopy results...any ideas?



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I got my results that all appears normal except for some redness in my rectum. What could that mean? Has anyone heard this? Not sure how relieved I should be.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

this could very well be from the prep.......you were probably irritated but not due to anything such as colitis or crohn's......that's why the test came back normal. I too was told after my test (still waiting for my biopsy results), that I had irritation in my left side of my colon that she htinks was probably prep-induced....makes you wonder how harsh these preps really are....and are they safe for people with IBD!Did you have any symptoms that caused you to have the colonoscopy or was this just a follow-up?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have localized pain in the butt. The doc first said that he saw scar tissue and I was relieved (he was previosly treating me for a fissure he said I had) to have a physical cause. But at my follow up yesterday he said that it is spasms caused by IBS or proctalgia fugus (which is thought to be spasms of the pelvic floor muscles due to chronic stress and/or anxiety). There is essentially not much more I can do than what I have been doing (heating pad, muscle relaxants etc.) I think I'll finally go see a psychologist for stress and anxiety reduction. I feel very disappointed to say the least. I also had the test as I had never had one. Now I know that it's just IBS. Guess that should make me happy.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes...it SHOULD make you happy but when in pain and there's really no reason other than what's in your head, it's hard to celebrate...good thing to go seek therapy...more than likely, you'll be put on an anti-anxiety med that should help.....good luck.


----------

